# My Christmas card to EVERYONE in the Haunt Forum



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Merry Xmas to you all and Safe Holidays










Lilly


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I LOVE it Lilly!

They're chilled to the bone, eh?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ba-dum-bum... KSSSSSSHHH!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And Happy Horrordays to you as well Lilly!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

cute. happy holidays and wishes to u as well.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

And a very merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats the sweetest thing I have every seen. A Very Scary Season to one and all


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great picture Lilly! Thanks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

And A Merry Chirstmas To You.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Awww, how sweet! Are they waiting for Santa?
Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Snow skellies. LOL!
Thanks for the card.


----------

